# Modern *Melodic* Crime Scores?



## Lionel Schmitt (May 31, 2020)

Hi!

I'm a big fan of crime music in a very melodic (and perhaps emotional) fashion, which is rather hard to find - a bit more common in production-music than film scores. Ben Wallfisch's Serenity would be a good example but I'd like something a bit less ambient feeling.

It should be in a very modern style and as new as possible due to the advances in electronic production. Not necessarily *just* electronics more a harmonic 'hybrid' blend of acoustic, synth and in between. 

Rather specific, yea haha... Any tips?  Thanks!


----------



## Consona (Jul 4, 2020)

Any examples of a very melodic crime music?


----------

